# Icy Box ib-mp308



## Saban (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

ich habe mir gestern die Icy Box zu gelegt und versuchte diese in meinem Netzwerk zu integrieren. Im Netzwerk hab ichs nun aber wenn ich die Internet Verbindung der Box teste kommt ständig das die Verbindung fehlgeschlagen ist...
Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich irgendwelche Ports in meinem Router dafür freigeben muss?

MfG
Saban


----------



## chmee (15. Oktober 2009)

Das kommt darauf an, wozu das Gerät die Internet-Verbindung nutzt. Port 80 (http) sollte kein Problem sein. Ist denn ein Proxy -möglicherweise auch DNS- Server angegeben ? Die Felder sollten die IP Deines Routers bekommen.

mfg chmee


----------

